# ASLR on FreeBSD



## cr0hn (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello everybody,

I'm new user in FreeBSD. I come from Linux world and I have a question that, I hope, you can resolve me.

On Linux exists the kernel'S ASLR protection, but, there is something similar on FreeBSD?

Thanks!


----------



## anon12b (Apr 26, 2012)

http://marc.info/?l=freebsd-stable&m=133312935416326&w=4

If you can skip by the Gentoo developer's miscomprehensions, there is actually some explanation of how kernel memory layout works. However, you may actually be looking for user land ASLR. If that is the case, I don't believe that it exists on FreeBSD.

http://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD9 mentions that the request was made for the feature.  However, no mention of it in, http://www.FreeBSD.org/releases/9.0R/relnotes-detailed.html.


----------



## capi_x (Jan 25, 2013)

This is a post in Spanish about that:
http://www.haibane.org/node/11

Google translation:
http://translate.googleusercontent....ode/11&usg=ALkJrhiR02gt5-yhj13TnG73BKJNDBnQ9A

My two cents.


----------



## cr0hn (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks capi_x for your help.

Very good contribution your post for this thread.


----------



## capi_x (Sep 3, 2013)

capi_x said:
			
		

> This is a post in Spanish about that:
> http://www.haibane.org/node/11



Now the post is in English.


----------

